# member name tag badge's.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

*please delete.*

lost my member badge will just ask how i can get a replacement in a pm.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump, i still can't find mine so i can get discounts... i pm'ed jim about having another one made and i haven't got a pm back from him. it's been a few weeks too.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not aware of the policy concerning replacement cards. I suggest you contact our Membership Chairman (Mike) via email or in the mailing list, as he doesn't follow the forum on a daily basis. 

Send me a PM if you need his email address.

Jim


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I believe the replacement will cost you a Toe. It's still far less that what gas is costing you, Arm & Leg.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Checking into this...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not in the mood, just tell me in plan english, if it will cost me money to have it replaced and what the policy is..


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried to send you a PM, but got a message you have PMs turned off. I have been given the go-ahead to print you a new card and will do so by this coming weekend. 

Jim


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Jim, while you’re at it, how about typing up a card for me? I’ve been to two meetings and still no card.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Gumbie said:


> Hey Jim, while you're at it, how about typing up a card for me? I've been to two meetings and still no card.


Yes, I have a card for you. Send me a PM if you'd like to get it before the next meeting.

Jim
via cell


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, just curious did you get the ink yet?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, jim... it came in handy... so you asked me what I was going to do with all the java fern i got monday. i'm going to smoke it. HA Ha, being funny I'm going to rebuild this. my saltwater was a 60g(48x12x24) I down sized it to a 40g(36x12x22). and clean it out so now i can go back to this.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...fishyjoes-rebuilding-scaping-55g-journal.html


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Where can you get a discount with the card? Plants, fish, equipment...on what items?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Gumbie said:


> Where can you get a discount with the card? Plants, fish, equipment...on what items?


that would be a question for niko(nikolay) texgal(drinda),or mike.
I know the fish gallery is 15% live stock, and fish.. that might be good for equipment and dry goods too.

dna is 10% straight a cross the board.

don't know if there are other places or not. I would love to know..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wrabbit is arranging all the discounts for us! He's been pretty amazing. Perhaps he can post all his achievements for us.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Wrabbit is arranging all the discounts for us! He's been pretty amazing. Perhaps he can post all his achievements for us.


X2. do you think yuki is going to give up discounts, also drinda didn't you back in aug. get us 10 to 20% off at true percula what happen to that, do we still have the discount there?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes. I did get discount at True Percula. Don't think it still applies. It was for a couple of weeks. They are in the process of getting their freshwater section/plants straightened out once again. Maybe we could try for it again.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

maybe we could put a LFS list together too..


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Wrabbit is arranging all the discounts for us! He's been pretty amazing. Perhaps he can post all his achievements for us.


I've been sitting in the background, reading these posts and wondering if I had enough info ready to share. I'll post what I have so far and will update the info/list as needed.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

WRabbit said:


> I've been sitting in the background, reading these posts and wondering if I had enough info ready to share. I'll post what I have so far and will update the info/list as needed.
> 
> Jim


Cool, Thanks.


----------

